# Hello Hello! (oregonian here!)



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi everyone! I do not own my own horse (YET!) at the moment, but have been consistently riding for about 4 months now and taking lessons for the past 3 weeks. Just thought I would say hello and welcome to all the other newbies!


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi!! What riding disciplines do you do? What kind of horse(S) are you riding?


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

disciplines? hehe i'm still learning a lot of stuff. basically, I'm able to stay on during a trot  I'de like to think I have pretty good balance (started out bareback). I've been riding my sis-in-law's horse Mistique (I think she's part paint). I AM ADDICTED! and can't wait to learn more. I will prob have some questions on here soon 

here's the crew:



















Thanks for the welcoming![/img]


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

I like the trailer pic! It's like a set of horse stairs! lol.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ha yes she has almost 20! most are mini's though. Cooper is the black draft horse, mystique is the paint, and that little one is mamma pony hehe 

i'm so excited to get my own someday....im thinking next spring! everything is such a new experience. i'm still trying to figure out how to 'control the horses feet' with my body movements. it's quite difficult for a beginner  

thanks for chatting! is that your baby in the avatar pic? how sweet


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Yeah, she's the first one I've bought and owned all by myself. I've had horses with my parents since I was 3 and riding ever since! Bonny is really sweet. I rescued her, she was abused, and now I can do anything with her. 

I have another 4 year old mare and a 6 month old baby!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Aww, that's so cute!! Haha, she's right, it does look like horse stairs! LOL!
Anyway have fun posting & good luck with your riding!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

alu--**cough cough** jealous! lol you are so lucky! i can't wait to be in your position to where I can take care of my own. your baby is just beautiful!!! I would like to rescue someday also....but we will cross that bridge when i come to it. 

you know you love horses when you wake up thinking about riding and go to bed dreaming about it! lol (that's me right now)

poptart-- THANKS FOR THE WELCOMING! i just love reading everyone's advice....you guys are very helpful! ive already had a lot of questions answered. Thanks again guys!!

chat with you soon :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah! I dream about horses all the time & being with my horse (she's in my av).
Hey, we're horse-addicts! LOL! 
'Ya gotta love 'em!
Are you riding English or Western?


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

YAY! HIGH FIVE FOR HORSE ADDICTS 

wow she's beautiful! love the color...what's her name??

well since im still learning, im taking to western, but really do not have any special 'technique'. I personally am in love with riding bareback! I am going to try and get the basics down, and then try some new stuff. I would really like to learn to barrel and jump, but i really need to get the basics. i can't seem to keep my feet in the sturrups during a fast trot. 

how about you?? what's your preferance?


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oops hehe her name is there. very sweet!


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

ME? Sorry, I don't know if you were still talking to me,....if you were!!! 

I ride western predominately, but I do ride English on occasion. I do Barrels pole bending and jump, but only jump bareback (it gives you more of a challenge) I really want to do mounted shooting. I think that that would be fun.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW! that really gives me something to look forward too! I'm really excited to learn more! yayay 

thanks for the chat!


----------

